# More Bachmann live steam (sort of)...



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I've been saving this for April 1st, but since it appears that reality is stranger than fiction, I might as well post now...
I was planning on posting a video of my latest project and pretend it is a secret Bachmann live steam prototype.
Anyway, without further ado, I present the live steam Bachmann Davenport:









More (poor quality) photos here.
It is powered by a Midwest single cylinder engine mounted where the electric motor used to be. It is fed by a home made boiler. The boiler has a single flue that is bent 90 degrees up towards the end (no smoke box) and contains a slightly modified Ruby burner. The gas tank is located between the frames at the front of the engine. Thanks to the worm gear kept from the original drive train, the speed is very low and power is adequate. I'm still adjusting the burner: so far I've had two short runs, a powerful one where the fire kept quitting on me and a very low power one (after installing a ring to adjust the air intake on the burner) with not enough air.


I made a replacement hood top out of copper. I spent some quality time with my hammers and vise on that one!








I plan to take better pictures and shoot a short movie of it over the weekend...


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 
I like yours better than the high speed Porter! 
Regards


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Exhausts where? Cool concept!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Brilliant!! I love it! 

After all, we have electrically-driven 'steam' locomotives, so why not a steam-driven dismal? 

Great stuff - it's what this hobby is all about! 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!  (


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, 
and while you guys come up with cool ideas, I am in another room working the lathe. But nevertheless I have also a pretty crazy new project in mind! It is even narrower than 3' or 2'. 
Regards


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave, 
Since the prototype ran on ?disel? and your model runs on Steam, maybe you should call it a Dave N Port


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool project! It's vaguely reminiscent of the Sentinel industrial steam engines built in England that looked at first glance like a diesel critter. I'd be really interested to see what it looks like under the hood, particularly the boiler design and burner mods. I've been thinking about something similar to what you describe for a model boat project I'm planning.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

*You guys must have gotten into some really good STUFF out there on the left coast!*


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Chrisp on 03/27/2009 10:01 PM
Exhausts where? Cool concept!

Hi Chris,
The exhaust is down somewhere towards the track... To be honnest, I haven't finalized it. It is a piece of silicon tubing so it tends to go where it wants at this point ;-)


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 03/28/2009 10:41 AM
Dave, 
Since the prototype ran on ?disel? and your model runs on Steam, maybe you should call it a Dave N Port

Hi Richard,
That's a neat idea! No re-lettering needed!


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rwjenkins on 03/28/2009 1:10 PM
Cool project! It's vaguely reminiscent of the Sentinel industrial steam engines built in England that looked at first glance like a diesel critter. I'd be really interested to see what it looks like under the hood, particularly the boiler design and burner mods. I've been thinking about something similar to what you describe for a model boat project I'm planning.

Hi Richard,
Thanks. I've got some "naked" pictures of it in my camera. I plan to upload them tonight...


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachmann Davenport ... BAGRS Project ... hmmm.... The chassis reminds me of a Bell locomotive. Always was taken by the Bell Open Cab and Open Cab Saddletank models, except all the motion was hidden below the floor. Maybe it doesn't have to be hidden. Hmmm. 

(For info on Bell locomotives see http://www.gearedsteam.com/bell/bell.htm ) 

Steve


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, 
Just a quick update: I've got a brief video of the beast in action (along with Eric's Konrad). I have also added some pictures here: http://wegmuller.org/v-web/gallery/Davenport_Steam (there are two pages).
  
(Tip: go to Youtube to watch it in high quality)


----------



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! 
Regner should pay you for the advertisment. What kind of grades are on that layout??? 
And finally a dismal worth watching! You guys are having too much fun. 
Matt


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve you had exactly the same thought I had. My intention is to make a Bell Tunnel mining loco similar to the "condensing type" shown on the geared steam website.

Matt what the video doesn't show is me letting the the Konrad build up 60 pounds in the boiler, and cranking the throttle WIDE OPEN to pull the loaded flat car up that hill. The Konrad was barking louder than I have ever heard it and I had to jump in and cut the throttle when she crested the summit. It was fun-- and also an experience that a sparkie operator will never have! Real railroading! I'm not sure on the grades on Henner's layout but I suspect at least 10% It is California mountain railroading for sure! The Shay's, Climax, and Konrad have no problem pushing empty log cars up the hill.


Regards,


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Re gearing will be the answer: http://www.45mm-kleinbahn.de/index.php?/archives/17-Vom-Lumber-Jack-zum-Mountain-Climber.html#extended


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lotsasteam on 04/11/2009 9:38 AM
Re gearing will be the answer: http://www.45mm-kleinbahn.de/index....umber-Jack-zum-Mountain-Climber.html#extended

I have seen this nice conversion, but racks are way too expensive for loggers







BTW, before we built this layout, we tested the grade with our geared locos (apart from David's steamified diesel, whose thread we are gradually hijacking!).

Regards


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Not a rack drive Henner these are gear mods for slower speed and more pulling power! 
manfred 

sorry for the hijack!


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lotsasteam on 04/11/2009 6:32 PM
Not a rack drive Henner these are gear mods for slower speed and more pulling power! 
manfred 

sorry for the hijack!

Oups,
I thought this was the link to the lumberjack modified for rack operation:

http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/viewtopic.php?t=7931 

BTW David does not mind the hijacking!
Regards


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Lotsasteam,


There is no need to re-gear a Konrad.  The gear ratio is 5:1 which is a lot lower than a stock Lumberjack.  That flat car needs lubrication-- I discoverd this after the video was shot.  The power shovel loaded on the flat car is heavy die cast metal and wood so I think the Ameri-konrad did a fine job considering it is my lightest and smallest geared loco and Henners grade is 10%.  I was trying to express that it was FUN to challenge the locomotive with a real task, instead of running it around on an level, elevated, oval track!  Besides if it was geared any lower it would move slower than the hour hand on a clock. ;-)


Regards,


----------

